# Outfitting my Kayak



## mrjimspeaks (Aug 23, 2009)

Recently purchased a 17.3' fiberglass ocean kayak. It tracks wonderfully and is really fast in the water. There is forward and aft rigging, and three storage compartments. The rigging is where I've been keeping my rod and tackle so far. I've ordered a couple of the clamp on scotty rod holders, as well as a yak clip to help with this. I doubt I'll be able to work up the courage to drill into it, so if anyone knows someone who does bodywork on fiberglass kayaks it would be appreciated.


----------

